# Pinching the blade during a crosscut?



## erik25 (Jan 12, 2014)

I was making an end grain cutting board the other day, and when I went to cross cut the panel of laminated strips, the work piece started to pinch the blade very strongly. I've had a board start to pinch while I was ripping it, from the internal stresses, but I've never seen that during a cross cut. 
Can anyone explain what's going on? It happened about 4 times, I was using a Freud combo blade, which was just cleaned, I first had the panel up against the fence, then I switched to a sled and still had the same problem. 
Thanks


----------



## Pono (Mar 10, 2012)

alingment issues wrong blade bearings gone to fast to slow?


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

I don't see how you can pinch in a crosscut. Just a guess but the blade was too low for the gullets to clear the waste and it just bogged down.


----------



## jinkyjock (Feb 2, 2014)

Same as Rick M. Do you have a riving knife fitted?, is it compatible with blade?.


----------

